# Memorial Post from a member -



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A close friend of mine had to have her beloved cat PTS on New Years Eve - she is a member here but does not come on very much - this is her memorial to her baby which she has posted on Blue Cross site ....... run free Speckle xxxxx

My beautiful little girl

In Memory of Speckle Taylor
Born in 2002. Passed away 2011.

Where do I start with you Speckle! You truly were the love of my life! Writing on here doesnt do you justice, but i have to share just a few of our memories together.

I had you from 2 weeks old - chose you from the little box you were in with your brothers and sisters - It was a choice between the two fluffiest ones you and you chubby sister sausage! As soon as you looked up at me, I knew you were my baby. At first we all thought you was a boy - I should of known you was too pretty to be a male cat!

I remeber growing up with you and your obsession with my hair bobbles running off with them in your mouth and chasing them around the floor (which now your sister Sausage has now copied) You always used to sleep in my bed as a kitten - so close that you once caught my cold! And how you always used to sleep on the tiny gap on the pillow between my head and the wall! Speckle you were such a daft cat always made me smile with the situations you'd get yourself into e.g. getting your head stuck in a Jeep bike rack holder - how you managed that i'll never know! You gave me some brilliant memories that I shall cherish the rest of my life.

I always wanted my own pet cat that wasnt just a family cat and you were truly my special little girl just having you sat on the end of my bed helped me through some of the toughest times of my life. I've watched you changed from my daft little baby to a very poorly cat which broke me - I hope you know how much I loved you and tried to help you.... everything I did was purely for your best interests my baby. All I wanted was you to be free of pain and be happy. I hope your with your big brother Perkins now and hes taking care of you for me.

I still hear your meows, I try to think its you telling me your happy now and in a better place. I miss you so much my precious girl - even Sausage has been looking for you. I promise I will now make it my mission to take care of her for you and make sure she is always as happy as you once were.

I know you was in pain my darling but I really hope I eased it slightly for you by stroking across your eyes and rubbing your head and giving you plenty of cuddles. I'm so sorry I had to let you go but I hope you went in peace knowing I was there till the last second holding you paw and stroking your beautiful fur. I'll miss so much holding those tiny paws and your little black and pink pads to match your perfect pink nose and coming home from work with you fast asleep on my bed waiting for me to pick you up so you could have that almightly stretch you used to do and the famous 'backwards stretch' you'd do over my legs towards the floor!

I hope you know how much you mean to me my little girl, I have enjoyed every single 9 years of your life you shared with me. and your new collar I got you for Christmas will now always be proud of place around the bar on my bed, in the part you used to sleep next to.

There will never be another cat like you and even when I have my own place one day and another cat they will be completely different to you because you will never ever be replaced in my heart.

I will love you forever my sweet girl and you will never be forgotten. R.I.P

All my love always,

Mummy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nltaylor (Sep 12, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> A close friend of mine had to have her beloved cat PTS on New Years Eve - she is a member here but does not come on very much - this is her memorial to her baby which she has posted on Blue Cross site ....... run free Speckle xxxxx
> 
> My beautiful little girl
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Suzy - I hope my special girl is resting in paradise now and causing mischieve at Rainbow Bridge  xxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is so sad Suzy, I hope she is okay, it is going to take along time to get over this, it is so hard when you have a pet you love soooo very much and this have to happen, but she did the right thing for her pet and proves what a loving owner she is.

Brought lump to my throat reading that, brought back some memories of our Benji  xxxxxxxxxxx Sending your freind hugs (((((((((((((hugs to you)))))))))


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I'm in no doubt she is Nic!!  xxxxx big hugs ((())))


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is so sad Suzy, I hope she is okay, it is going to take along time to get over this, it is so hard when you have a pet you love soooo very much and this have to happen, but she did the right thing for her pet and proves what a loving owner she is.
> 
> Brought lump to my throat reading that, brought back some memories of our Benji  xxxxxxxxxxx Sending your freind hugs (((((((((((((hugs to you)))))))))


Bless ya Cheryl I will do hun xxxx yes it bought a lump to my throat too - I dont know how I will cope when Jinks goes .....must be so very hard ....bigs hugs for you and Benji - sure he is watching over you love n hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A Beautiful tribute. Always sad to see the passing of a much loved and treasured pet and friend.

May your spirit run and play forever free in sunshine Speckle!!
Condolences and thoughts for your friend.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free at the bridge speckle xxx

Another trusted and loved guardian angel to look over us xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss
R.I.P Speckle


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I sorry fir ya loss ((((( hugs))))))


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

that is so sad
run free Speckle at rainbow bridge


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to a much loved and loving cat. RIP Speckle. I'm sure she's happy and well now, chasing butterflies.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. R.I.P. Speckle . Lovely tribute


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Speckle had a lovely life with you so you must have lots of nice memories.
It is heart breaking when they leave us so I am send you some big Huggs xx

R.I.P Speckle
Hope you have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge. xx 
If you come accross an elderly BSH Cream girl and a young BSH Cream Boy together holding paws please send them our Love and tell them how much we Love and miss them. They arrived there on Monday 23rd January. xx


----------

